# Metromix 300 series soil



## The Toker (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got Metromix 300 series soil buy Sungro and was wondering if anybody else uses this. It has a long lasting wetting agent and was wondering how often you have to water? I do not want to over water, and this stuff seems like it retains moisture well. It has been a week and the moisture meter still shows the soil is moist.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well honestly i would be concerned with soil like that it could cause mold problems and we all know mold ruins a harvest. Good drainage is a key when growing in soil. I lost an outdoor crop onetime when i planted on a little patch of land that protruded out into a pound, mold killed the plants within 2 days. So im speaking from outdoor experience. Hope this was helpful and if the plants arent to old id try repotting them and adding peralite to the soil to promote good drainage.


----------

